# Pumpkin-shaped Cake - Two Bundt Cakes



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Was blazing through pin-interest and saw this. Never would have thought about this... 2 Bundt cakes stacked look like a pumpkin.

Eh... My pin-interest name is Lord H



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/191403052886913641/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is clever


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks tasty, too

We just culled an old bundt cake pan out of the cabinets for eventual disposal. I used to love making those when you could buy the mix for them.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks tasty, too
> 
> We just culled an old bundt cake pan out of the cabinets for eventual disposal. I used to love making those when you could buy the mix for them.


we use to use regular cake mix. is there a special type your suppose to use? 
I like look of the pumpkin cake. Bet it would be good with that pumpkin cupcake recipe too. Hmmmm ?? its making my mind wander


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^There used to be a mix you could buy that had a filing you baked into the cake. You can do the same thing with regular cake mixes using a bundt cake recipe.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Gee Lord H, that looks yummy! 

P.S. I'm stalking you, I mean, following you on Pinterest.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool idea..ty


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sheesh.... Such a simple And clever idea! Wonder why I never thought of it.


----------

